# Cách nuôi dưỡng mái tóc dài óng mượt của mỹ nhân Trung Hoa cổ đại



## vietmom (5/9/18)

Không chỉ trong điện ảnh, phụ nữ Trung Hoa thực sự trân quý mái tóc dài óng ả như bảo vật.

Nói đến những mỹ nhân Trung hoa nức tiếng lịch sử, chỉ ngợi ca làn da hay ánh mắt chắc chắn là không đủ. Mái tóc dài và đen óng dường như đã trở thành đặc trưng của phụ nữ cung đình phương Đông. Để rồi khi quan niệm thẩm mỹ ấy lan tỏa đến Việt Nam, nhân dân ta bèn truyền tụng rằng “cái răng cái tóc là gốc con người”.

_

_
_Mái tóc dài óng ả đã trở thành một biểu tượng của vẻ đẹp Trung Hoa cổ đại. Ảnh: Phim Tam Sinh Tam Thế Thập Lý Đào Hoa_
​Đến tận ngày nay, ở Trung Quốc vẫn tồn tại những “ngôi làng tóc dài”, nơi đa số phụ nữ sở hữu mái tóc mượt mà và được chăm sóc bằng phương pháp hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Điển hình trong số đó là làng của tộc người Dao, phụ nữ tại đây có thể nuôi mái tóc dài tới 1,4 mét (tức là gần chấm đất!).

Phụ nữ Trung Hoa xưa nay đã lưu truyền bí quyết chăm sóc tóc ra sao để gìn giữ được di sản làm đẹp và văn hóa quý giá ấy? Câu trả lời rất giản dị và quen thuộc đến mức có lẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ: sử dụng nước vo gạo.




​Văn hóa lúa nước đã đi sâu vào đời sống của người dân khu vực Đông và Đông Nam Á hàng trăm ngàn năm qua. Những hạt gạo trắng không chỉ có giá trị ẩm thực, mà còn là công cụ làm đẹp được phụ nữ cổ đại ưa chuộng. Rẻ và đặc biệt lành tính, nước gạo lên men dường như là lựa chọn lý tưởng nhất để bất kỳ người phụ nữ nào cũng có thể ứng dụng được ngay.




​Nước vo gạo và nước gạo lên men đã được khoa học hiện đại chứng minh là rất giàu chất chống ô xy hóa, axit amin và đặc biệt là Inositol – một carbohydrate có thể phục hồi tóc khô gãy. Không chỉ có tác dụng rõ rệt với mái tóc, nước vo gạo còn được đùng để chăm sóc da mặt, làm sáng da và kháng viêm. Bên cạnh đó, nước gạo nấu sôi sệt còn mang mùi vị thơm ngon, có thể uống hàng ngày để làm đẹp da từ bên trong.




​*CÁCH DÙNG NƯỚC VO GẠO NUÔI DƯỠNG MÁI TÓC DÀI ÓNG MƯỢT*
Bạn có thể áp dụng công thức chăm sóc tóc bằng nước vo gạo sau đây hằng ngày để có được hiệu quả như ý muốn:

Vo sạch một lần nước 01 lon/chén gạo tẻ
Ngâm gạo sạch ngập vào một tô nước ấm trong 15 phút
Chắt lấy nước này vào lọ thủy tinh, đậy nắp
Để lọ thủy tinh chứa nước gạo trong phòng kín 2-3 ngày
Đun sôi cách thủy lọ chứa và để nguội
Nếu muốn, bạn có thể nhỏ vào nước gạo lên men một vài giọt tinh dầu tea tree oil, oải hương hoặc hương thảo
Dùng nước này gội đầu 2 lần/tuần, sau đó dùng khăn bông ủ tóc trong 15 phút rồi xả sạch với nước lạnh




​*CÁCH DÙNG NƯỚC GẠO ĐỂ CHĂM SÓC NHAN SẮC TOÀN DIỆN:*
Bên cạnh việc chăm sóc mái tóc dài, bạn cũng có thể ứng dụng nước gạo lên men để nuôi dưỡng nhan sắc toàn diện bằng cách:




​
*Rửa mặt:* Ngâm một miếng bông mút vào nước gạo trong 10 phút; dùng bông mút đẫm nước làm sạch và massage mặt. Sau khi để mặt khô tự nhiên, bạn rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Áp dụng cách chăm sóc da này hằng ngày, bạn sẽ sớm thấy khuôn mặt mình tươi tắn, rạng rỡ và săn mịn hơn.
*Hỗ trợ trị mụn trứng cá:* Nước gạo có thể làm se lỗ chân lông và xoa dịu những vết mụn trứng cá viêm đỏ. Nếu da đang trong tình trạng kích ứng nặng và không thể dưỡng bằng bất kỳ phương pháp nào khác, bạn có thể cân nhắc cách cấp ẩm lành tính này.
*Chữa cháy nắng:* Nước gạo ướp lạnh là liều thuốc tuyệt vời để bạn phục hồi làn da cháy nắng nóng rát.
*Chăm sóc móng:* Nước gạo tốt cho tóc, đương nhiên cũng tốt cho móng. Bạn có thể ngâm móng tay trong tô nước gạo 2 lần/tuần để thấy được hiệu quả sau một tháng.
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

